# Nice DIY video



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a cheap dryer vent and my wife was complaining about lint clogging up and drafty. Saw this video and bought the kit works great no draft. There is a bad thing there is no ridge to hook the 4 inch vent hose. I took the unit to home center they had a 4 inch adapter crimped on both ends that slides into unit and metal tube that old vent slid into.
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5aropo


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Interesting concept


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a apt. building burn down last week from a dryer fire. 25 units completely gone, the rest ruined with water and smoke. Better check my vent.
Herb


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I have one of the "newer" style vents and it's great. The video doesn't mention that it also makes it easier to clean the dryer flexible duct.
While you're upgrading your dryer vent you might inspect your washing machine hoses. If they're the rubber kind, you should upgrade to the stainless steel braided variety.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Got a new washer this year had those installed when delivered.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Had that at my last home, this reminded me to get one for this house. It does work !


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

He never did say what happens to the lint. Does it stay in the body of the dryer vent? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes it does just stay in dryer. Eliminating drafts from vent.


----------



## ritabos (Aug 23, 2018)

Coolest DIY HAcks


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Update I used a 4 inch crimped pipe it kept coming off from pressure from the dryer. Solution use a 4 in piece of schedule 40 pvc pipe 6 inches long.


----------



## Jontaylor (Jul 12, 2019)

Yeah!! Really this is an Interesting concept .


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Clean the hose and vent periodically. Problem solved.


----------

